
Ask HN: Has anyone used a HURD-based system before? - bananicorn
I&#x27;m just curious, maybe someone tried it for development purposes, or just to mess around?<p>Honestly, if Arch&#x2F;Hurd was ready, I&#x27;d have tried it myself.
The most usable distro is probably Debian&#x2F;HURD, has anyone used that, and if yes - is there an immediately noticeable difference in how the system performs&#x2F;feels?<p>And is it really that big of a deal that it&#x27;s only 32 bit at the moment? (Yeah it limits the 
maximum usable RAM, but otherwise?)
======
qubex
Yes, I've messed with it (most recently in a virtual machine about a year
ago). But then again, in the same time-frame I've also " _messed with_ "
Plan9, BeOS-recreation Haiku, and several other oddballs.

Hurd _works_ , but then again so do a lot of other things. I very much like
the philosophy of micro-kernels and everything-else-implemented-by-a-server,
but in practice (perhaps just because of unlucky timing combined with
performance penalties) that hasn't (yet?) caught on.

(I used the Debian distribution.)

~~~
bananicorn
Did you install it on hardware or in a VM?

And damn, I've always wanted to give Plan9 a shot too, mainly just because I
really like the "Everything is a file" approach^^

edit:

formatting

maybe -> mainly

~~~
qubex
> Did you install it in hardware or in a VM?

>> _(most recently in a virtual machine about a year ago)_

